# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Ozone Gaming и Origen объединяют силы

## Labs

Игровой бренд стал главным спонсором киберспортивной команды.

Ozone Gaming – один из самых преданных киберспорту брендов в Европе с точки зрения поддержки команд.

Ozone Gaming являлся спонсором успешных в Европе испанских команд, таких как Karont3, Giants Gaming, Gamers2 и завершит этот год, поддерживая одну из самых перспективных команд на современной европейской соревновательной арене.

Команда Origen во главе с Xpeke состоит из профессиональных конкурентоспособных игроков с большим опытом. В основном это «ветераны», играющие в высшей лиге Riot: LCS. sOaz, Amazing, xPeke, Niels и mithyю. Через несколько месяцев они снова станут частью лиги, выступив за одну команду.

«По нашему мнению, Origen - один из самых интересных коллективов в отрасли, он подарит всем возможность насладиться великолепным зрелищем 21-го века. Компания Ozone приняла решение поддержать команду, чтобы она достигла всех поставленных целей и обогатила европейскую игровую арену», - говорит Адриан Аларкон (Adrián Alarcón), директор по международному маркетингу.

Рекламный ролик: http://youtu.be/j5xwoCHxot0 

«Партнерство с Ozone – отличная новость для нас, так как оно позволит команде стать частью такой важной области киберспорта. Вместе с Ozone мы сможем развивать собственный бренд периферийных устройств, представляя наши идеи и делясь своим опытом на всех этапах производства. Мы действительно хотим показать вам все, над чем сейчас работаем», - сказал Энрике Хавьер (Enrique Javier) «Xpeke».

«В рамках нашей стратегии по поддержке национальных киберспортивных команд это спонсорство - один из лучших способов выразить нашу страсть к соперничеству и игре», – добавляет в заключение Аларкон (Alarcón).

Производитель игровой периферии Ozone Gaming подтвердил, что партнерство с командой состоит не только в финансовой поддержке, но и в разработке абсолютно новой тематической продуктовой линейки «Origen» и эксклюзивной линейки под названием «Xpeke», которые появятся на рынке в 2015 году.

Новые линейки будут включать в себя наушники, мыши и коврики. Команда будет задействована на всех этапах создания периферийных устройств, которые смогут удовлетворить самые высокие требования профессиональных игроков.

«Мы увлечены процессом разработки и производства этих продуктов и стремимся создать эксклюзивные продукты, которые удовлетворят высокие требования фанатов Origen, продукты, которые объединят в себе идеи, старания и совместную работу партнеров», - добавляет Аларкон (Alarcón).

----------

